# "Put me in charga" I like this one



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Put me in charge of food stamps. I'd get rid of Lone Star cards; no cash for Ding Dongs or Ho Ho's, just money for 50-pound bags of rice and beans, blocks of cheese and all the powdered milk you can haul away. If you want steak and frozen pizza, then get a job.

Put me in charge of Medicaid. The first thing I'd do is to get women Norplant birth control implants or tubal ligations. Then, we'll test recipients for drugs, alcohol, and nicotine and document all tattoos and piercings. If you want to reproduce or use drugs, alcohol, smoke or get tats and piercings, then get a job.

Put me in charge of government housing. Ever live in a military barracks? You will maintain our property in a clean and good state of repair. Your "home" will be subject to inspections anytime and possessions will be inventoried.. If you want a plasma TV or Xbox 360, then get a job and your own place.

In addition, you will either present a check stub from a job each week or you will report to a "government" job. It may be cleaning the roadways of trash, painting and repairing public housing, whatever we find for you. We will sell your 22 inch rims and low profile tires and your blasting stereo and speakers and put that money toward the "common good."

Before you write that I've violated someone's rights, realize that all of the above is voluntary. If you want our money, accept our rules. Before you say that this would be "demeaning" and ruin their "self esteem," consider that it wasn't that long ago that taking someone else's money for doing absolutely nothing was demeaning and lowered self esteem.

If we are expected to pay for other people's mistakes we should at least attempt to make them learn from their bad choices. The current system rewards them for continuing to make bad choices.

Alfred W. Evans, Gatesville , TX

AND while you are on Government subsistence, you no longer can VOTE! Yes, that is correct. For you to vote would be a conflict of interest. You will voluntarily remove yourself from voting while you are receiving a Government welfare check. If you want to vote, then get a job. 

There is NO LOGICAL arguement against this.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I have to argue with this. Both my mom and dad DO have jobs. My dad used to be a floor manager for Mitsubishi but has been laid off. He now puts together boxes at a distributing plant. My mom works for Pizza Hut and yet we still receive food benefits. No we do not use them dishonestly and buy steak and a lobster dinner but with how cruddy of a jobs they have because of what our government has done, not to mention having 4 kids to feed, it is 100% necessary to receive help. We do not have 21" rims or the latest 3D LED TV or anything of that matter either. My dad has a masters degree and simply can NOT find a job.

Some of the things in this is ridiculous though. Searches and living in a barracks? Come on... We aren't dictators. If anything, I truly think that there should be monthly drug tests for anyone that has food stamps or receives any sort of governmental benefits. And if they fail, they should lose their benefits for a month or more, depending on the situation.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree with everything except the last part, you still need to vote so that you might vote for someone that will improve the economy so you can get a job and get off of governemnt subsistence.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I do agree with helping people out, but, not on a permanent basis. It is different helping people with low incomes that ARE working and trying to make it. That's totally different from the "permanent" welfare people.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

hehheh.. _Seig Heil! Seig Heil! Seig Heil!!_ ( in a good way! )
That's what this country needs, a kick in the pants!


Here in Alabama, we just passed a law that requires regular drug testing for all welfare recipients. As you may imagine, a lot of folks are kinda pissed. The rest of us are laughing hysterically. We also stuck it to the illegal aliens and those who would hire them, but naturally that one is headed for court. *sigh* stupid ACLU


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with this for the most part, I grew up poor with my mom getting government help, and grew up around a lot of people that got welfare to, and I witnessed abuse of welfare left and right, and yes my mom was one of those people, instead of spending the money she got for me and my brother on us she bought lottery tickets and and cigs with it, when I say I grew up poor I mean I grew up poor, living in and out of shelters, cause my mom couldn't seem to pay the bills with free government money she got, by the time I was 14 I was always staying from friends house to house cause my moms choice in boyfriends, but yet with me not living there she still collected money for me, and the welfare department knew no better cause they didn't do there jobs good enough, my mom collected welfare for me till I was 18 even though I had my own place and full time job by the time I turned 17, and if the welfare department was ran better they would of realized that I hadn't lived with her for years.

Theirs girls I went to school with that had kids at a young age and are 25 now with god knows how many kids and never worked a day in there life but yet they drive new rigs have flat screens and nice stuff and live in nice government housing for penny on the dollar, sure I may live a bit out of my means with the new rigs and nice stuff but I work my ass off for it, and I'm not in debt to have these things, meanwhile my hardworking tax payer dollars are funding lazy ass jobless people to enjoy the same lifestyle I've spent years working my ass off to get.

This county needs a major restructuring of its welfare and government assistance, cause there's to many lazy people leeching off the hardworking taxpayers, seems the American dream is turning into "get something for nothing" , I believe if your collecting government help you should not be aloud to have kids "if you can't afford them then why should the taxpayers have to pay for them" if they live in government housing then they should be subject to audit every few months to make sure they ain't going out to rent a centers and car loan places buying things they can't afford without government help, they should have to check in monthly with proof of job searches, unless already working, and I totally agree with random drug test and home inspections, I could start on the abuse of the social security system and how a good chunk of people on it these days can still carry a job, but why when they can collect free money for life, but I won't cause that will just anger me.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Here in Alabama, we just passed a law that requires regular drug testing for all welfare recipients. As you may imagine, a lot of folks are kinda pissed. The rest of us are laughing hysterically. We also stuck it to the illegal aliens and those who would hire them, but naturally that one is headed for court. *sigh* stupid ACLU


I like that. That would rule out I would guess more than half the people who receive benefits, and then the aid would go to families actually trying to survive, and just not living off of the aid


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree with most of the original post! The only things I don't agree with are the housing inspections and the forced birth control. 

The only people who live in "military barracks" are the single men and women who have to live on base because they don't have spouses or children. Those are purely government owned and they are forced to uphold certain standards because they are on a base. Most military housing (different) is a lot less strict in those regards and people can't just barge into their houses and search without probable cause. They can be made to keep the exterior of their homes in a certain condition but the insides - unless they're moving out - are pretty much up to them. 

And eugenics is not a way for this country to be going. We already had that years back and it was horrible, wrong, and a major violation of human rights that are given us in the Constitution. I DO think that procedures such as those should be provided to anyone who wants them, free of charge or at least very affordable, especially if this national healthcare travesty ever gets going. If you're going to make bad decisions, at least let a little good come out of them. I see nothing wrong with my tax dollars going to stop MORE children from being raised by money-hungry welfare addicts that are too ignorant to buy condoms instead of beer.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

BV77 said:


> If we are expected to pay for other people's mistakes we should at least attempt to make them learn from their bad choices. The current system rewards them for continuing to make bad choices.


Who's to say they made a mistake? How about we point the finger at the "REAL" culprit here who made a mistake.... The Government.

They spend millions of dollars on pointless wars that we have no business sticking our nose in and wonder why WE as a country are in such a deficit. 

I agree with Snyder Guy, I know alot of people with college degrees that just cannot find a job in this recession. They have kids and lets be real, unemployment just doesn't cut it. So what are they to do? Unemployment & Food stamps is their only option, this is America not Mexico. America is built to give the struggling man a leg to stand on, you dont like it then move out.

Although I do agree on drug tests. Atleast if we are going to help you out, please dont take advantage by sitting on your ass and smoke up all our money with your bad habits. Get out and continue to look for a job!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll be watching this thread, but I think I'm going to sit this one out...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Don't forget, that post is not my opinion, it was the writings of Alfred Evans. But I am tired of working and working to support those who won't. I'm not talking about helping out those who are trying to improve their life's situation. Their lot in life is their problem to fix or lay in. No one put a silver spoon in my mouth., I've worked since I was 13 in a car wash, served in the military and became a truck driver. I've spent many hours behind the wheel away from home, just to make things work out. Why is it ok for me to work a 60 - 90 hour work week and have an attitude at the lazy ones that won't even work at McDonald's? nuff said.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree I came up from a life of poverity myself, sure i may not be rich but im doing pretty damn good for myself, and unlike the rest of my lazy ass cousins who all went out and got knocked up at young ages and now have atleast 5 kids a piece collecting welfare and never worked a day in there life, just following the footsteps of my aunts and uncles, it sickens me to look at my family, but at the same time it makes me feel good to know that i came up right next to them and i took it upon myself to change my life and make it better, and not just better for me but for my kid, instead of having a kid at 16 and collecting welfare i waited till i was 25 and had a stable job and a good savings and to be out of debt and to be able to afford the car and house payments and the cost of having a child before i brought a child in this life, i understand some people make mistakes at a young age, but to keep bringing kids into this world when you couldnt afford the first one to begin with is just pothetic and ignorant, are goverment hands out birth control, condoms, and plan b pills for free in every city in america, theres no accuse for women to keep having kids on welfare, and we shouldnt praise them with more money for each kid.

And if it came down to it i would flip burgers or pump gas or whatever **************** job i had to do to put food on the table and a roof over our heads well still paying my taxes, thats the problem with america these days, we blame the goverment for are hard times but it wasnt just the goverment that put us here it was the people that spent out of there means, the people that got the house they couldnt afford and the new cars that didnt fit there budget (yes there where the corrupt bankers that allowed it, but in the end your the one that signed the paper) and then when you lost your jobs, you wouldnt take a crappy job that didnt pay well cause it was below you, STOP living the "NEW" american dream and start surviving, the resession never affected me cause i didnt let it.

And i dont know about other branches of military but the army even if you dont live on post they still have the right to come inspect the inside of your house with only short notice, we just had them come do one on our house a few months ago, sure it only happens once in a great while but just cause you dont live on there property dont mean your not there property.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

kudos to you cronoboy.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Unintended consequences. Even single thing government does with money has incentives in it. Lawmakers should always consider what they are encouraging or discouraging. Everything they do changes Americans' behavior. Sometimes it takes decades to be obvious, but a lot of little individual decisions eventually add up big time.

Income tax discourages marriage because married people pay more income tax than singles. Welfare and WIC discourage marriage because unwed mothers are paid to have kits and stay unmarried. Politicians say marriage is under attack from homosexuals? Get real. Whether to marry is a fiscal choice. First marriage ages go up in down economy because young adults can't afford to leave home. We pay people not to marry and penalize those that do and say heteros won't marry if homos do. Where is the logic?. Let the gays marry and we can shrink the deficit with the marriage penalty on a group that is largely DINK (double income, no kids) and thus in a high bracket and stimulate the economy with a flurry of very expensive 'event's.

Cover more people? You bet we'll use more healthcare. Look at Massachusetts, sick people move there. Give Medicare recipients cheap prescription drugs, guess what, they use more and the benefit costs more than you predicted. 

Pay doctors and hospitals for doing procedures instead of getting people healthy? Not surprising they run a lot of expensive tests and unnecessary procedures.

Take away Social Security away from seniors who work. Guess what, they cut back their hours until just under the cap or start getting paid "under the table".

My issue with illegal immigration isn't with the people who leave home to feed their families. My issue is with allowing this whole 'under the table" cash-based records-free economy that isn't taxed. That way lies Greece and mansions taxed like undeveloped land and a broke central bank. And fugitives that can live for years without leaving a paper trail. 20 year-olds who discover they are illegal in college just boggle the mind. How many years before someone looks at your "papers"? 

Documents are easy to fake. People whose name and SSN# are stolen by illegals to pass e-verify are in for a paper work nightmare. Attempts to make documents more secure have failed. GA wanted to put fingerprints on driver's licences. Why not do it?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

My husband has been saying for quite some time that it ought to be required to do a couple years in the military after high school. It might teach people some respect and responsibility.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

emc7 .... yes documents are easy to fake. Anchorage police department just had a 6 year patrol officer that was discovered to be an illegal. What does that say for homeland security??? hXcChic......I, too, say reinstate the draft.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

hXcChic22 said:


> My husband has been saying for quite some time that it ought to be required to do a couple years in the military after high school. It might teach people some respect and responsibility.


wow if that happens Ill be Canada bound! Lucky for me its close...ish


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Only reinstate the draft if women are included in the draft too, that way they are being treated equally like men. If women want to be treated equally like men, then they should get both the pros and the cons.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

BV77 said:


> emc7 .... yes documents are easy to fake. Anchorage police department just had a 6 year patrol officer that was discovered to be an illegal. What does that say for homeland security??? hXcChic......I, too, say reinstate the draft.


The draft still IS active, but only for men. And that's only for if they get called up in a time of war. 

I would be fine with women being added to draft. I don't WANT to serve in the military particularly, but what was women's lib for if not to prove that we can handle what men can? I know that I could make it through Basic and all that, I just have no desire to be a dual-military family, especially since my husband is almost halfway through his enlistment and he wants out after.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

hxc, my gratitude to your husband for serving. And thanks to you, too for your sacrifice while he is gone.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you, I'll let him know 

And he's actually not gone currently. I just got him back about a month ago! *happy dance*


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Women deff can handle the millitary my wife is a MP in the army, and i couldnt be more proud of her and how fast she is moving up in rank, if she dont reinlist wich she is now thinking of then she will go on to be a civi cop.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree. Draft females, too. Add a few more 'primary caregiver of young children' exemptions for males and females both to protect against deploying both parents and take out the college and other loopholes, college students can go after the semester ends

I'd flunk the eye test, but I'd run a computer or a supply chain in a war. Modern warfare has a lot of 'computer game' aspects. We won't have true 'equality' as long as we are treated differently. And women vets won't be treated right until we acknowledge they see 'combat' too.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

emc7 said:


> I agree. Draft females, too. Add a few more 'primary caregiver of young children' exemptions for males and females both to protect against deploying both parents and take out the college and other loopholes, college students can go after the semester ends
> 
> I'd flunk the eye test, but I'd run a computer or a supply chain in a war. Modern warfare has a lot of 'computer game' aspects. We won't have true 'equality' as long as we are treated differently. And women vets won't be treated right until we acknowledge they see 'combat' too.


I'm blind as a bat (literally, I'm legally blind without anything) and I could still do most jobs in the military, except be a pilot, obviously. And I never finished college so even if I did have 20/20 vision, I couldn't pilot. 
They just make you wear BCGs - Birth Control Glasses!  - in Basic, even if you normally wear contacts. 
My husband is a network technician and when he was deployed, he was in direct support of the Predators. Even here at home, our base has a lot of information running through it so if the network goes down for too long, bad things could happen.


----------

